# starts up cold, difficult to start warm ?



## 87maximaonmyperson (Mar 27, 2008)

My 1987 starts up cold. When driven around a little it cranks for a long time maybe even 15-20 seconds, before starting. This only started happening after I got it smogged (California), they changed the cat. Also when the engine turns over (when cold) if I let go of the key too fast it cuts out. The gas pedal seems uneven as press down, too 

Any ideas what it is


----------

